# gtk+ problema aggiornamento[RISOLTO]

## mattylux

salve

 durante l'aggiornamento ho riscontrato un problema che mi sta dando qualche disturbo

```

C -DPIC -o .libs/gdkmarshalers.o

/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -DGDK_PIXBUF_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -march=prescott -O2 -pipe -O2 -Wall  -version-info 2400:10:2400 -export-dynamic -rpath /usr/lib  -export-symbols-regex "^[^_].*" -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o libgdk-x11-2.0.la    gdk.lo gdkapplaunchcontext.lo gdkcairo.lo gdkcolor.lo gdkcursor.lo gdkdisplay.lo gdkdisplaymanager.lo gdkdnd.lo gdkdraw.lo gdkevents.lo gdkfont.lo gdkgc.lo gdkglobals.lo gdkimage.lo gdkkeys.lo gdkkeyuni.lo gdkoffscreenwindow.lo gdkpango.lo gdkpixbuf-drawable.lo gdkpixbuf-render.lo gdkpixmap.lo gdkpolyreg-generic.lo gdkrectangle.lo gdkregion-generic.lo gdkrgb.lo gdkscreen.lo gdkselection.lo gdkvisual.lo gdkwindow.lo gdkwindowimpl.lo gdkenumtypes.lo gdkmarshalers.lo x11/libgdk-x11.la -lpangocairo-1.0 -lpango-1.0 -lgio-2.0 -lfontconfig -lXext -lXrender -lXinerama -lXi -lXrandr -lXcursor -lXcomposite -lXdamage -lXfixes -lgdk_pixbuf-2.0 -lgobject-2.0 -lglib-2.0 -lcairo -lX11 -lm 

libtool: link: /usr/bin/nm -B  .libs/gdk.o .libs/gdkapplaunchcontext.o .libs/gdkcairo.o .libs/gdkcolor.o .libs/gdkcursor.o .libs/gdkdisplay.o .libs/gdkdisplaymanager.o .libs/gdkdnd.o .libs/gdkdraw.o .libs/gdkevents.o .libs/gdkfont.o .libs/gdkgc.o .libs/gdkglobals.o .libs/gdkimage.o .libs/gdkkeys.o .libs/gdkkeyuni.o .libs/gdkoffscreenwindow.o .libs/gdkpango.o .libs/gdkpixbuf-drawable.o .libs/gdkpixbuf-render.o .libs/gdkpixmap.o .libs/gdkpolyreg-generic.o .libs/gdkrectangle.o .libs/gdkregion-generic.o .libs/gdkrgb.o .libs/gdkscreen.o .libs/gdkselection.o .libs/gdkvisual.o .libs/gdkwindow.o .libs/gdkwindowimpl.o .libs/gdkenumtypes.o .libs/gdkmarshalers.o   x11/.libs/libgdk-x11.a | sed -n -e 's/^.*[    ]\([ABCDGIRSTW][ABCDGIRSTW]*\)[    ][    ]*\([_A-Za-z][_A-Za-z0-9]*\)$/\1 \2 \2/p' | sed '/ __gnu_lto/d' | /bin/sed 's/.* //' | sort | uniq > .libs/libgdk-x11-2.0.exp

libtool: link: /bin/grep -E -e "^[^_].*" ".libs/libgdk-x11-2.0.exp" > ".libs/libgdk-x11-2.0.expT"

libtool: link: mv -f ".libs/libgdk-x11-2.0.expT" ".libs/libgdk-x11-2.0.exp"

libtool: link: echo "{ global:" > .libs/libgdk-x11-2.0.ver

libtool: link:  cat .libs/libgdk-x11-2.0.exp | sed -e "s/\(.*\)/\1;/" >> .libs/libgdk-x11-2.0.ver

libtool: link:  echo "local: *; };" >> .libs/libgdk-x11-2.0.ver

libtool: link:  i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -shared  -fPIC -DPIC  .libs/gdk.o .libs/gdkapplaunchcontext.o .libs/gdkcairo.o .libs/gdkcolor.o .libs/gdkcursor.o .libs/gdkdisplay.o .libs/gdkdisplaymanager.o .libs/gdkdnd.o .libs/gdkdraw.o .libs/gdkevents.o .libs/gdkfont.o .libs/gdkgc.o .libs/gdkglobals.o .libs/gdkimage.o .libs/gdkkeys.o .libs/gdkkeyuni.o .libs/gdkoffscreenwindow.o .libs/gdkpango.o .libs/gdkpixbuf-drawable.o .libs/gdkpixbuf-render.o .libs/gdkpixmap.o .libs/gdkpolyreg-generic.o .libs/gdkrectangle.o .libs/gdkregion-generic.o .libs/gdkrgb.o .libs/gdkscreen.o .libs/gdkselection.o .libs/gdkvisual.o .libs/gdkwindow.o .libs/gdkwindowimpl.o .libs/gdkenumtypes.o .libs/gdkmarshalers.o  -Wl,--whole-archive x11/.libs/libgdk-x11.a -Wl,--no-whole-archive  -Wl,--as-needed -lpangocairo-1.0 -lpango-1.0 -lgio-2.0 /usr/lib/libfontconfig.so -lfreetype -lz -lbz2 -lexpat -lXext -lXrender -lXinerama -lXi -lXrandr -lXcursor -lXcomposite -lXdamage -lXfixes -lgdk_pixbuf-2.0 -lgobject-2.0 -lglib-2.0 -lcairo -lX11 -lm  -march=prescott -O2 -O2 -Wl,-O1   -Wl,-soname -Wl,libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0 -Wl,-version-script -Wl,.libs/libgdk-x11-2.0.ver -o .libs/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0.2400.10

libtool: link: (cd ".libs" && rm -f "libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0" && ln -s "libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0.2400.10" "libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0")

libtool: link: (cd ".libs" && rm -f "libgdk-x11-2.0.so" && ln -s "libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0.2400.10" "libgdk-x11-2.0.so")

libtool: link: ( cd ".libs" && rm -f "libgdk-x11-2.0.la" && ln -s "../libgdk-x11-2.0.la" "libgdk-x11-2.0.la" )

/usr/bin/g-ir-scanner  --add-include-path=../gdk --namespace=Gdk --nsversion=2.0 --libtool="/bin/sh ../libtool"  --include=Gio-2.0 --include=GdkPixbuf-2.0 --include=Pango-1.0 --include=cairo-1.0   --library=libgdk-x11-2.0.la --warn-all -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"Gdk\" -DGDK_COMPILATION -I.. -I.. -I../gdk -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS -pthread -DQT_SHARED -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng15 -I/usr/include/qt4 -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0     gdk.h gdkapplaunchcontext.h gdkcairo.h gdkcolor.h gdkcursor.h gdkdisplay.h gdkdisplaymanager.h gdkdnd.h gdkdrawable.h gdkevents.h gdkfont.h gdkgc.h gdki18n.h gdkimage.h gdkinput.h gdkkeys.h gdkkeysyms.h gdkpango.h gdkpixbuf.h gdkpixmap.h gdkprivate.h gdkproperty.h gdkregion.h gdkrgb.h gdkscreen.h gdkselection.h gdkspawn.h gdktestutils.h gdktypes.h gdkvisual.h gdkwindow.h gdk.c gdkapplaunchcontext.c gdkcairo.c gdkcolor.c gdkcursor.c gdkdisplay.c gdkdisplaymanager.c gdkdnd.c gdkdraw.c gdkevents.c gdkfont.c gdkgc.c gdkglobals.c gdkimage.c gdkkeys.c gdkkeyuni.c gdkoffscreenwindow.c gdkpango.c gdkpixbuf-drawable.c gdkpixbuf-render.c gdkpixmap.c gdkpolyreg-generic.c gdkrectangle.c gdkregion-generic.c gdkrgb.c gdkscreen.c gdkselection.c gdkvisual.c gdkwindow.c gdkwindowimpl.c gdkkeynames.c gdkenumtypes.c gdkenumtypes.h x11/checksettings.c x11/gdkapplaunchcontext-x11.c x11/gdkasync.c x11/gdkcolor-x11.c x11/gdkcursor-x11.c x11/gdkdisplay-x11.c x11/gdkdnd-x11.c x11/gdkdrawable-x11.c x11/gdkgc-x11.c x11/gdkgeometry-x11.c x11/gdkglobals-x11.c x11/gdkimage-x11.c x11/gdkim-x11.c x11/gdkinput.c x11/gdkkeys-x11.c x11/gdkmain-x11.c x11/gdkpixmap-x11.c x11/gdkproperty-x11.c x11/gdkscreen-x11.c x11/gdkselection-x11.c x11/gdksettings.c x11/gdkspawn-x11.c x11/gdktestutils-x11.c x11/gdkvisual-x11.c x11/gdkwindow-x11.c x11/gdkxftdefaults.c x11/gdkxid.c x11/xsettings-client.c x11/xsettings-common.c libgdk-x11-2.0.la Makefile --output Gdk-2.0.gir

g-ir-scanner: compile: gcc -Wall -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -DGDK_PIXBUF_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -march=prescott -O2 -pipe -O2 -Wall -I.. -I.. -I../gdk -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng15 -I/usr/include/qt4 -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/libpng15 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/qt4 -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -c -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.10-r1/work/gtk+-2.24.10/gdk/tmp-introspectIcdgRj/Gdk-2.0.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.10-r1/work/gtk+-2.24.10/gdk/tmp-introspectIcdgRj/Gdk-2.0.c

g-ir-scanner: link: /bin/sh ../libtool --mode=link --tag=CC gcc -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.10-r1/work/gtk+-2.24.10/gdk/tmp-introspectIcdgRj/Gdk-2.0 -export-dynamic -DGDK_PIXBUF_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -march=prescott -O2 -pipe -O2 -Wall /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.10-r1/work/gtk+-2.24.10/gdk/tmp-introspectIcdgRj/Gdk-2.0.o -L. libgdk-x11-2.0.la -pthread -Wl,--export-dynamic -lgio-2.0 -lgobject-2.0 -lgthread-2.0 -lgmodule-2.0 -lrt -lglib-2.0

libtool: link: gcc -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.10-r1/work/gtk+-2.24.10/gdk/tmp-introspectIcdgRj/.libs/Gdk-2.0 -DGDK_PIXBUF_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -march=prescott -O2 -pipe -O2 -Wall /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.10-r1/work/gtk+-2.24.10/gdk/tmp-introspectIcdgRj/Gdk-2.0.o -pthread -Wl,--export-dynamic -Wl,--export-dynamic  -L. ./.libs/libgdk-x11-2.0.so -lpangocairo-1.0 -lpango-1.0 /usr/lib/libfontconfig.so -lfreetype -lz -lbz2 -lexpat -lXext -lXrender -lXinerama -lXi -lXrandr -lXcursor -lXcomposite -lXdamage -lXfixes -lgdk_pixbuf-2.0 -lcairo -lX11 -lm -lgio-2.0 -lgobject-2.0 -lgthread-2.0 -lgmodule-2.0 -lrt -lglib-2.0 -pthread

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.3/../../../../lib/libcairo.so: undefined reference to `qt_draw_glyphs(QPainter*, unsigned int const*, QPointF const*, int)'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

linking of temporary binary failed: Command '['/bin/sh', '../libtool', '--mode=link', '--tag=CC', 'gcc', '-o', '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.10-r1/work/gtk+-2.24.10/gdk/tmp-introspectIcdgRj/Gdk-2.0', '-export-dynamic', '-DGDK_PIXBUF_DISABLE_DEPRECATED', '-march=prescott', '-O2', '-pipe', '-O2', '-Wall', '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.10-r1/work/gtk+-2.24.10/gdk/tmp-introspectIcdgRj/Gdk-2.0.o', '-L.', 'libgdk-x11-2.0.la', '-pthread', '-Wl,--export-dynamic', '-lgio-2.0', '-lgobject-2.0', '-lgthread-2.0', '-lgmodule-2.0', '-lrt', '-lglib-2.0']' returned non-zero exit status 1

make[4]: *** [Gdk-2.0.gir] Errore 1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.10-r1/work/gtk+-2.24.10/gdk'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Errore 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.10-r1/work/gtk+-2.24.10/gdk'

make[2]: *** [all] Errore 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.10-r1/work/gtk+-2.24.10/gdk'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Errore 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.10-r1/work/gtk+-2.24.10'

make: *** [all] Errore 2

 * ERROR: x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.10-r1 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.10-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.10-r1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.10-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.10-r1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.10-r1/work/gtk+-2.24.10'

>>> Failed to emerge x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.10-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.10-r1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.10-r1:

 * ERROR: x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.10-r1 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.10-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.10-r1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.10-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.10-r1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.10-r1/work/gtk+-2.24.10
```

ho provato a cercare un po in giro qui per il forum ma senza nessuna soluzione momentaneamente, 

chiedo qualche consciglio.. 

```
eix gtk+ 

* x11-libs/gtk+

     Available versions:  

   (1)   1.2.10-r12

   (2)   2.24.4 2.24.5-r1 ~2.24.6 ~2.24.7 ~2.24.8-r1

   (3)   ~3.0.12 3.0.12-r1 ~3.2.2-r1 ~3.2.2-r2 ~3.2.3

   {aqua colord cups debug doc examples +introspection linguas_az linguas_ca linguas_cs linguas_da linguas_de linguas_el linguas_es linguas_et linguas_eu linguas_fi linguas_fr linguas_ga linguas_gl linguas_hr linguas_hu linguas_it linguas_ja linguas_ko linguas_lt linguas_nl linguas_nn linguas_no linguas_pl linguas_pt linguas_pt_BR linguas_ro linguas_ru linguas_sk linguas_sl linguas_sr linguas_sv linguas_tr linguas_uk linguas_vi nls packagekit test vim-syntax xinerama}

     Homepage:            http://www.gtk.org/

     Description:         Gimp ToolKit +

* x11-libs/gtk+extra

     Available versions:  2.1.2-r1 ~3.0.1 {+introspection static-libs}

     Homepage:            http://gtkextra.sourceforge.net

     Description:         Useful Additional GTK+ widgets

```

```

Found 2 matches.

(chroot) mattylux / # emerge -pqv =x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.8-r1 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.8-r1  USE="cups introspection xinerama (-aqua) -debug -doc -examples -test -vim-syntax" 
```

----------

## ago

revdep-rebuild trova qualcosa? Provato a ricompilare cairo?

----------

## mattylux

sembra che adesso abbia ripreso a compilare, poco spazio sui dischi non mi permetteva l'aggiornamento

----------

